# A Couple Questions for Chessie Owners (and Chessie owners ONLY please)



## speng5 (May 12, 2016)

I am looking at getting a CBR in the next 1-2 years. I am in my late 20's, stable home/job, fenced in yard, no kids, (and won't be having any for a LONG time), and a serious hunter. I have the Mighty Miss and two other very large rivers all within 30 minutes of home and would love a CBR for these places. I figure I am about as "safe" of a Chessie owner as you'll find compared to someone that runs a day care or has 5 other dogs. I have had dogs my entire life and helped in their training since childhood. 

For what it's worth, I feel a Chessie would do just fine with me because I have never owned a lab. I have worked with Versatile/continental breeds such as Weims and GSPs, English Pointers, hounds and beagles, and pit bulls. So I by no means demand a robotic level of perfection or submission from my dogs and I appreciate an independent thinking dog at times. Not to toot my own horn either, but I feel while I may not be a perfect trainer in terms of hunting and retrieving, I do a great job of socialization of all my dogs to other dogs, people of all shapes and sizes, kids, mailmen, bicycles, etc. and while I have had a few protective dogs, I have never had a one that was straight up aggressive. Had a couple Weims that were a bit sharp with other dogs, but more because they would not hesitate to enter (or end) a fight, not because they were always looking for one.

I have frequented many gun dog and waterfowling forums, and have heard all the crap there is out there about CBR's and frankly I don't believe much of it. I do recognize they are more aloof with strangers, more..."selective" in their interactions with dogs and people. Not necessarily a bad thing for me and what I want. If I wanted a love-everyone-and-everything dog, I'd buy a lab. But my question is this, and it's one I never seem to see addressed on forums like this: How does everyone's Chessies do with home visitors? It's kind of a bummer that if I go on a trip, I probably can't leave the dog and have a sitter come by. With previous dogs a buddy, family member, neighbor kid, etc has been able to let my dogs out. I don't think I wanna test that with a Chessie. Also, even when I am home, say I have folks over that the dog would see rarely and not be familiar with. In laws or something they would see maybe 2-3x a year. Just how "protective" are they and how perceptive are they of what is truly a stranger/danger or not? I have read (and mostly believe) that Chessies are incredibly intelligent and intuitive, able to discern between good and bad intent in strangers and visitors. But I also know that only comes with sound breeding. BYB dogs are the ones you hear about chewing the legs off toddlers, but that's true of any breed-sound breeding=GENERALLY sound temperament.

Also, any noticable difference between the temperaments of males vs females? I prefer males of most breeds, simply for the fact I like the personality better. And outside the blind, 24/7/365 the dog has to be my buddy and will live in the house as one of the family, and I get along with males better. On some forums I have heard male Chessies can be a real challenge (not that this scares me off any, but I do want to know what I'm getting into). But then again, on places like the Refuge forums, etc, most Chessie anecdotes are actually being told by lab guys . And please, I really am only looking for input from those who have owned or hunted a lot with CBRs. On many forums most Chessie anecdotes are second hand, and from people who already think negative of them and wouldn't think of owning one.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

From the perspective of a former chessie owner (5 of them). 

A well bred dog is a well bred dog - no matter the breed.  As you mentioned, if you look for the type you want - and if the breeder is knowledgeable and successful in producing that type - you will likely get that in the pup you purchase.
'Generally' you will have to have a very sound leadership role with a chessie.
'Generally' you will have to do more socializing
'Generally' you will have to be fair and consistent in your training.

But this is true for all breeds, isn't it? To get the most potential from the dog? Except chessies, I think, are less forgiving of deviations away from these standards.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

OK, not a lot, only 7 since 1998.
first, too much to talk about in 1 post.
yes, all Chessies will challenge you.
they can be stubborn, but I like to say set in ways. teach right the first time cause they will do it that was forever.
second. chessies are soft. not physically but emotionally. and they will read you like a book.

as for the direct question of my chessie with strangers. This particular chessie Loco only bad habit I can not rid is running to stranger and planting both front paws, muddy or not on the strangers shirt pocket area and saying hello. Anyone with a lick of dog know is able to avoid by instinctively throwing up a knee. And once reprimanded he will not jump on THAT PERSON again. It's like I have to go through the world population one by one. As if he thinks "You never said I can't jump on this one!" Fricken pain in the butt. But he is a 90 lbs muddy love bug! Not a mean bone.


----------



## speng5 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the responses folks.




Ken Bora said:


> yes, all Chessies will challenge you.
> they can be stubborn, but I like to say set in ways. teach right the first time cause they will do it that was forever.
> second. chessies are soft. not physically but emotionally. and they will read you like a book.


I am up to the challenge. Some of the versatiles/continentals can be a little quirky, and our weims especially were real weird about pressure. I definitely don't expect to use the same methods and tactics I would with a lab. I think that's 99% of the bad rap CBR's get...a lifelong lab guy gets one because it's neat to have such a symbolic "duck dog". He tries training it the same way as the labs, and the CBR doesn't take it well. He also doesn't socialize it because labs are pretty good natured right "out of the box". Recipe for disaster with a CBR, no socialization efforts and leaning on it hard with a lot of pressure and rote repitition drills.






Tobias said:


> From the perspective of a *former* chessie owner (5 of them).
> 
> 
> 
> But this is true for all breeds, isn't it? To get the most potential from the dog? Except chessies, I think, are less forgiving of deviations away from these standards.


Can I ask why former?

And yes, I agree. That seems to be the general consensus I'm finding in my research, is you have to be very...conscientious (is that the right word?) in training a Chesapeake. A guy around here who has one says you need to take a measure twice, cut once kind of attitude, just be more methodical and cautious about what you might be unintentionally teaching the dog. With many labs any amateur can kinda take a wild stab at training, adjust things here and there once your mistakes become evident, and still turn out at least a halfway decent meat dog by the time you are done. I know a lot of guys who haven't read or watched one lick of retriever training books, magazines, or DVDs who have bought a lab and piddled around with it and turned out a decent (read: not GREAT) duck dog.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Relatively new chessie owner here. We have 3 at the moment, got our first one 6 years ago. I don't find them particularly challenging to train, and ours aren't stubborn. They are all willing to politely greet visitors and strangers we meet while out and about: one wants to be everyone's friend, and the other two, after doing their duty and being polite, return to us and aren't particularly interested in interacting further. The people friendly one is friendly with other dogs as well, although he is a bit possessive when there are birds involved. The other two aren't particularly good with other dogs: they aren't dog aggressive, looking for other dogs to go after or barking. They just aren't interested in being friends and will growl or snap if the other dog persists in pursuing a greeting. All of them completely ignore other dogs at hunt tests and while working, although again I would be careful about piles of birds and possessiveness. One of them has been to dog shows, hunt tests, and derbies all over 4 states, and walks 15-20 miles per week with me near our home and in local parks and on hiking trails. In spite of her distinctly un-lab-like attitude we have never had an "incident." I keep an eye out for loose dogs or inattentive handlers and make sure they don't approach her: problem solved. If this kind of proactive watchfulness bothers you, it's the wrong breed for you. But not counting the average labrador, there are many dogs who require alertness and awareness of their owners anyway. I think of it as having improved my dog handling skills by forcing me to be more aware of my dogs.

Edited to add: our male is the sweet, friendly one, and he's very straightforward. If there's going to be an issue, you know it right away.. It's the girls who need to have an eye kept on them.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Chessies are my breed (nine dogs in 30 plus years) and I also am a breeder (five litters). Find a breeder who breeds for temperament and meet the dam and sire if possible. Make sure the breeder has done ALL the health clearances and more. Look for a pedigree that has the attributes you want. Personally, I like the dual purpose Chessies, the ones that have brains and beauty and the titles to back up that claim. Once you get your pup, socialize and then socialize some more. Exposure to new situations is key. If you like males, then get a male. I prefer males and find they are easier to train than the females, which I find can be manipulative. The males, however, will likely try to assert dominance when about 2 years old and you will have to deal with that. Not every male, but some. You will have to show that dog on that given day when he gives you "the look" and refuses your simple command, that he will do what you tell him. In my experience, this happens only once. Chessies are less forgiving than other retriever breeds of training mistakes. Attrition is very important. They do not do well if you do not have a solid foundation and then try to use an e-collar to enforce what they do not know completely. They can be frustrating. They are much slower to mature than the Labrador. So why own one? I love the breed. No doubt about it. I find them smart, interesting, loyal and funny. They are communicative, thinking animals. Strong retrievers. As for dog sitters, I have five Chessies and a young woman comes in when I am away to care for them. Her mother used to do it and now she does. There has NEVER been a problem. The dogs know the nice lady with the food has shown up. Strangers walking up the driveway is a different matter. One of my dogs now wears an e-collar to keep him from charging over to the neighbor's house when he sees someone in THEIR driveway. When company comes, I put the dogs in their outside kennels. Some of my males have not played well with other males. They are not labs and don't expect them to be. People make that mistake. They are protective and that is why you have to socialize so much. You have to put in the time. I think Chessies get a bad rap because puppy owners do not do what is required of the breed. Oh, and puppy obedience class is vital.They will know the commands but the socialization and exposure to other people and dogs is key. They make very good hunting partners, getting by on natural instinct. But if you want a great hunting dog, train. Good Luck!


----------



## Cyclone (May 16, 2013)

I think you will do just fine with a Chessie. I've got two.  One is an 80 lbs male who was a challenge to train at times, and can be stubborn at times even now (he will be 8 this summer). But stubborn cuts both ways: if he sees a bird go down, he WILL NOT return without that bird. I think tenacity is Chessie trait that isn't often mentioned. Or it gets confused with stubbornness. My female (4 yr old) is more eager to please than the male, and I think this gets confused with "easier to train". I will second what others have said: mistakes in training are nearly permanent, because Chessies so not forget (I've learned this the hard way), and Chessies are soft when it comes to pressure--attrition is your best option with a Chessie. Lots of nicks and burns with an e-collar will only shut them down. An e-collar is essential, but use it differently than you would for a lab. The single most important thing you can do, though, is get with an experienced Chessie trainer. Oh, and I have multiple dog sitters watch them with no problems.


----------



## speng5 (May 12, 2016)

Pam Spears said:


> Relatively new chessie owner here. We have 3 at the moment, got our first one 6 years ago. I don't find them particularly challenging to train, and ours aren't stubborn. They are all willing to politely greet visitors and strangers we meet while out and about: one wants to be everyone's friend, and the other two, after doing their duty and being polite, return to us and aren't particularly interested in interacting further. The people friendly one is friendly with other dogs as well, although he is a bit possessive when there are birds involved. *The other two aren't particularly good with other dogs: they aren't dog aggressive, looking for other dogs to go after or barking. They just aren't interested in being friends and will growl or snap if the other dog persists in pursuing a greeting.* All of them completely ignore other dogs at hunt tests and while working, although again I would be careful about piles of birds and possessiveness. One of them has been to dog shows, hunt tests, and derbies all over 4 states, and walks 15-20 miles per week with me near our home and in local parks and on hiking trails. In spite of her distinctly un-lab-like attitude we have never had an "incident." I keep an eye out for loose dogs or inattentive handlers and make sure they don't approach her: problem solved. If this kind of proactive watchfulness bothers you, it's the wrong breed for you. But not counting the average labrador, there are many dogs who require alertness and awareness of their owners anyway. *I think of it as having improved my dog handling skills by forcing me to be more aware of my dogs.*
> *
> Edited to add: our male is the sweet, friendly one, and he's very straightforward. If there's going to be an issue, you know it right away.. It's the girls who need to have an eye kept on them.*



The first part I bolded I can definitely relate to. Believe it or not my beagle hound mix of all dogs (supposedly big goofball clowns) was like this. He'd sniff butts for a few seconds and maybe wag his tail once or twice. But if a dog insisted on playing, nipping, or paw slapping, his teeth would be shown. If they persisted a few more times, he would not hesitate to bite. If anything it showed me how clueless some folks are at socializing their dogs. Dogs kenneled in the backyard 24 7 from birth don't know how to "speak dog". It sucks because those are the kind of annoying mutts that push good, stable dogs into finally biting and THEY are the ones that get quarantined or euth'd...

I also bolded the last part. This is how it's been with my dogs. Number one the males are more patient/tolerant, and they warn better as well. If they are getting PO'ed it's usually a slow build, and they show it better. Females in my experience are short fused and warn less.

Are your dogs intact by chance? Or have they all been spayed/neutered. I know the general consensus medically/behaviorally speaking is that spay/neutering doesn't do as much as once thought to curb behavioral issues. But I have also heard (much more anecdotally I might add) that some breeds are more affected by spay/neuter than others, and I have heard Chessies brought up in this list. My sample size here in SE Iowa is small, I only know of a few. One guy says his male was hell on wheels until the snip, then grew up to be cool as a cucumber. Not sure if thats related or coincidence.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We have had Chesapeakes for nearly 45 yrs. I think the count is around 14. Currently have 2 females - one 13 and one 4. The 4 yr. old is just finishing her master title with my husband handling and training while the 13 yr. old has been an MH a long time. Got into the breed because my husband was an avid duck hunter at least 3 times a week for many years. We have competed with them in field trials, hunt tests and the master national (and finished once). They vary in personality from dog to dog. Don't have a preference between males and females - each may present their own challenges. You need to want to be a pack leader because they are super smart, but at the same time intensely loyal. They generally pick their person and are more partial to one member of the family, but tolerate all of them. They do need lots of socialization and obedience training is important. They usually come with lots of prey drive and natural water talent. They accept fair correction once they understand what the lesson is about first. Some are middle-of-the road, some are on the softer side and a few have quite a lot of bottom. Be sure to buy a pup from a litter that has parents who are health tested and who are actually performers rather than pets. Read this article and remember that the dog will be part of your family for maybe a dozen years. Best of luck! http://www.cbrrescue.org/articles/dontbuy.htm


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Great breed. Lead, follow or get out of the way. You get out of them what you put into them. They do have their own sense of fairness. Treat them fairly and they will do anything you ask of them. 

I have owned and/or trained a number of males and females. Males obviously tend to be bigger. Females tend to be more serious, especially as younger dogs. But, that is a generalization.

Have fun,

Tom


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cyclone said:


> I think you will do just fine with a Chessie. I've got two. One is an 80 lbs male who was a challenge to train at times, and can be stubborn at times even now (he will be 8 this summer). But stubborn cuts both ways: if he sees a bird go down, he WILL NOT return without that bird. I think tenacity is Chessie trait that isn't often mentioned. Or it gets confused with stubbornness. My female (4 yr old) is more eager to please than the male, and I think this gets confused with "easier to train". I will second what others have said: mistakes in training are nearly permanent, because Chessies so not forget (I've learned this the hard way), and Chessies are soft when it comes to pressure--attrition is your best option with a Chessie. Lots of nicks and burns with an e-collar will only shut them down. An e-collar is essential, but use it differently than you would for a lab. The single most important thing you can do, though, is get with an experienced Chessie trainer. Oh, and I have multiple dog sitters watch them with no problems.


Damn Todd,thought you'd a kept a pup....Jim


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Have had CBRs around since infancy(actually prenatal). Have had an AARP card now for several years. 
It is true that CBRs pick their friends, and they can be picky. I do not consider aggression to be a breed characteristic. They are more protective then other breeds of people and place especially in confined spaces. 
Their temperament is very dependent on your early and frequent exposure of them to a variety of people and places.
Training one can be a little different because most of them like to think. Force won't get you real far and performing just because you said so is not in their nature. Teach, once they understand they will work their heart out for you. No 2 are actually alike. 
Check out: http://oakhillkennel.com/library/breeds.html
CBRs are not for everybody.

Tim


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

what are the advatages of them over a lab in the duck blind ?


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

FieldLab said:


> what are the advatages of them over a lab in the duck blind ?


It is well documented that when the mud of a salt marsh is combined with the oils of a Chesapeake's wet coat ducks cannot resist the aroma.


----------



## Cyclone (May 16, 2013)

I sold them all, Jim. Thought seriously about keeping one, but the time wasn't right. How is your pup doing?


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I have two males currently and will tell you they are fine with 99% of our guests. The 1 % that they don't trust neither did I. I would invite you to MN towards the end of APR next year. We have a chessie field day every year. I can give you names of good breeders with solid lines that will not disappoint you. Good Luck and keep in touch.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've had Chessies for over 35 years, and I also usually have a kennel full of client Chessies to train too. All of mine are just fine with someone coming in to feed and air them when I have to be gone. But they have been well socialized, too, and are pretty much friendly (or at most indifferent) with strangers. 

Chessies, in my opinion, show a strength of instinct about two steps closer to feral than many other breeds (and that doesn't translate to aggressive at all!). They read and react to body language very strongly, and that strength of instinct is a big part of what makes them great hunting dogs...and also makes them seem stubborn, because they can follow their instinct first, and sometimes need to be reminded that it's a team effort.

The bottom line is that they're dogs. If a Chessie has an issue, it's usually their owner, not the dog.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tim Carrion said:


> It is well documented that when the mud of a salt marsh is combined with the oils of a Chesapeake's wet coat ducks cannot resist the aroma.


Atta boy Mr. Tim!!!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm inclined to believe breeding far more telling than breed and that how a pup of any breed is brought on plays a huge roll, so what's been the case for me might not be for someone with different blood or socialization and training practices. But I came to Chesapeakes with a pretty solid background in pointing dogs and suspicion of Chessies born of war stories and a couple badly bred and/or socialized examples, and I found them surprisingly easy to live and work with. My five to date have not been appreciably different than the pointing dogs in terms of socialization needs and have been somewhat easier to train by virtue of being more attentive and less inclined to want to see what's happening along yon fence line. All have worked at a busy commercial camp and generally gotten along well with the near daily exchange of new guests and dogs there, and the last four have enjoyed the seemingly constant traffic through our house, to include scads of grandkids and a parade of new home care workers during my MIL's last years. 

Only my first Chesapeake could be considered problematic with strangers, who could pull his tail in our truck if he could see me across the camp parking lot but wouldn't want to try if he couldn't. Bud was similarly protective of our bachelor home when I wasn't there, but could be readily boarded with relative strangers. And I've no doubt that, had it been handier, we could have quickly acclimated him to having someone stop by to care for him by the simple expedient of having them do so a few times while I was there. 

Re: training: I am not a Carr based program trainer and cannot speak to that from personal experience. But I recall a post here by Mitch Patterson, whose had a hand of some sort in a number of both Chessie and Lab FC and AFCs and was speaking from the perspective of that training mainstream, saying that the Chessies generally benefited from the balance of building on successes vs corrections being weighted more toward the former than Labs. Hence, perhaps, the oft heard warnings about pushing one. Given that my own simple ways are already just a building block progression without any force-to anything, we've always just backed up for clarity and momentum to get over bumps, and I can only say that my guys have handled correction for understood infractions without sulking or such.

Anyway, choose your bloodlines carefully, acclimate Pup to the world around him early, treat him fairly and enjoy!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cyclone said:


> I sold them all, Jim. Thought seriously about keeping one, but the time wasn't right. How is your pup doing?


Doing very nice for his age....I'll have 4 out of that litter by July and keep you posted...you did good!!Jim


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

I have 6 right now, ranging in age from 13 weeks to 10 years, and have owned many since 1981. The way I describe the breed to people unfamiliar with them is: primitive. Chesapeakes never became popular as pets the way Labs and Goldens did, so they never became dumbed down to fit in with a suburban lifestyle and live happily in someone's back yard 24/7. They need a job. People that enjoy training a dog for waterfowl hunting, usually will enjoy training a CBR. Most well bred CBRs are not aggressive, but as a breed they are territorial, which can be a problem without training and socialization. The dog (of any breed) should never be allowed to decide who is, and isn't welcome, on the property--that's your job. Likewise, once they're matured, a Chesapeake is rarely interested in playing with or interacting with other dogs with the exceptions of those it lives with or sees regularly. Hyper, out of control strange dogs that get in its face (especially if it is leashed and cannot get away), like the ones regularly encountered in public and at places like dog parks, annoy it and while the average CBR rarely instigates anything, most are willing to take care of business if pushed. So I either avoid those places with my dogs or get in between the dog and/or warn the owner. Otherwise, all my dogs are polite in company; in fact my male is the least dog aggressive of the 6. 

My dogs are fine with people they don't know if I have to board or kennel them, even the two I bred/got back from bad situations as adults. With a well bred, well trained dog of either sex, this should not be a problem.

What people said about training is spot on. They do respond well to the usual sequential training programs; depending on the individual dog you may have to modify some steps, use attrition instead of force, and pick your battles, because to generalize some are physically tough but mentally soft. I have one female who would appear to be soft, because she's a screaming drama queen when corrected, but she has a ton of bottom, never quits and I just have to figure out how to outsmart her. She'd no doubt be more highly titled in the hands of a better trainer than I am, because she became test wise at a young age, but she's been a lot of fun and has made me a better trainer. 

There is a good reason Chesapeakes never became as popular as Labs and Goldens as pets: to do well with this breed, you need to be smarter than the dog. So that rules out probably 90% of today's pet-owning public. But for the serious waterfowl hunter, who enjoys training, there is something pretty cool about training and hunting with a breed that was developed entirely here in the U.S., by and for Americans, to hunt our country. I think a Chesapeake would be perfect for you--and I hope you get a pup that becomes the start of a lifelong love for the breed.


----------



## Jim Imbertson (Apr 1, 2012)

To add to Tim Carrion's link to Oak Hill Kennel, The book by Amy and John Dahl The 10-Minute Retriever is a very good read IMO. It out lines how you can train using your available time and resources. It is not just for CBRs, but CBRs are what they were/are training. At the end of each chapter there is a write-up about their experiences with their Chessies. It will give you a lot of back ground on CBRs.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Julie R. said:


> There is a good reason Chesapeakes never became as popular as Labs and Goldens as pets: to do well with this breed, you need to be smarter than the dog. So that rules out probably 90% of today's pet-owning public.


This could be the best statement so far. Chessies require well thought out training sessions - more so than labs, IMO. You can't train 'off the cuff of your pants' so to say and expect success. If anything, adhering to a sequential methodology of training is even MORE important for chessies. teach, teach, repeat, repeat, repeat and use lots of attritition. 

One other thing I've noticed with my lab vs my chessies...(my first lab, so take this with a grain of salt)..... The lab does not 'question' me when I give him a command. He almost always obeys given commands without questioning them. A chessie will. A chessie will look at you right in the eye and you can almost read his thoughts... It is like the chessie is asking 'Why? Why should I do that?' ... While I concede this is certainly a type of refusal, it is not the same type as my lab exhibits. Sometimes you have to trick a chessie into doing what YOU want him to do...and make sure they aren't any the wiser about it, either! LOL...

It is a long story why I chose to 'leave' the breed. But I will say it has nothing to do with the breed itself.  They are wonderful hunting dogs and companions.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I think I'll get a chessie.


----------



## Blue Ridge (Aug 8, 2013)

Best Wishes with your search.. 
I cant ad much that hasn't been mentioned.


----------



## sandysylvester (Apr 13, 2015)

I love the breed. I am not sure why everyone makes such a fuss on particulars of the breed, but hey, I guess its fine by me. We don't need them overbred anyhow. They do love their work. Mine is ready to train everyday. If you socialize your pup enough, No need to worry if you went on vacation and had someone take care of the dog.


----------



## speng5 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks to all who posted feedback! Also thanks just as much to those who saw this thread and knew to not post ;-) I asked for chessie owners to respond for a reason and on many forums that doesn't go as well.

Honestly the more I've heard on this thread, the more I've liked. The personality/attitude of the CBR is something that not only doesn't spook me, I actually really appreciate that personality type. I've always been of the thought that a good hunting dog is more like a partner, than a tool or a means to an end. And as with any hunting partner, I expect a little differing opinion on how things should be done from time to time. As well, in all my dogs I have ever owned or ever will, I would rather have stellar natural instinct and ability and settle for only "above average" or "slow" trainability as it relates to perfection or style. Sounds like this is sometimes the balance you strike with a Chessie, and I am A-ok with that. I also probably should have mentioned, while I hunt a ton during the season and train hard in the off season, I am just a meat hunter, always have been. Don't get me wrong, I am passionate about training as could be and do adhere to a strict schedule, and do even more when I can, it is just training tailored to what I need the dog to do. I mean as long as the duck goes from the air, to the water, to me, I don't care how it gets there. But dammit, it better get there. Also said dog will also be a trip companion, camping/hiking buddy, first mate on my boat, etc. All my dogs have been that way, so I do just as much work on obedience and socialization if not sometimes more than I do with actual retrieving work or field work.

Glad also to hear that well socialized, many of you are able to have a caretaker visit your dogs on vacation or work assignments or whatever. That's encouraging, with good breeding I don't doubt my self in socializing a CBR well. I guess its just one of those things, the dog gets away with what you are ok with letting it get away with in terms of "protectiveness"? That's the impression I'm getting: If you make an effort to socialize and familiarize with different sights/sounds/situations and people, the dog turns out fine. If you live on the end of a dirt road by yourself with no visitors the dog is understandably a little sketchy around strangers or other animals.


One question these responses has made me think of...a few of you mention CBR's (and I heard males specifically mentioned) having a tendency to hit a questioning or challenge point where they kind of call your bluff on refusing to follow a known command. I know the 2x4 method is garbage and I'm not big on getting physical with dogs anyway unless I really need to. Say for example I say "down" or "leave it". Dog gives me that "look". While I definitely wouldn't give him a hard backhanded slap across the snout, I'd think about manhandling him into a down real quick. Or for a refused "leave it", I'd grab by the collar and switly yet non theatrically yank whatever it was away. I'm assuming with a well bred Chessie neither of these would get me killed? Seems like fair to me and not excessive or brutal. Am I on the right train of thought here, Chessie folks? Just trying to wrap my head around what kind of mindset I should be having here. I know you should never give a command you are never prepared to enforce 1000%, just wondering what I can get away with in that way with a Chessie without causing problems or being counterproductive.


----------



## speng5 (May 12, 2016)

tim bonnema said:


> I have two males currently and will tell you they are fine with 99% of our guests. The 1 % that they don't trust neither did I. I would invite you to MN towards the end of APR next year. We have a chessie field day every year. I can give you names of good breeders with solid lines that will not disappoint you. Good Luck and keep in touch.


Thanks, I will shoot you a PM when I have more time.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

No - please don't believe the 2x4 mentality. 

If you start your working relationship correctly and are fair in how you train, you will not ever need to go to that level. Besides, doing that only serves to deteriorate the trust you will have hopefully established with your dog. (As it would any dog, but a chessie may hold a grudge against you forever for it)

E-collar correctly/fairly used is probably the best way to correct outright refusals - it is 'less' personal.

None of my dogs ever ever ever refused to give me the bird... but sometimes they gave me the 'other' bird! Fair corrections solve that. All of my chessies were actually pretty soft and at times stoic - sometimes hard to read when under pressure.... So, less (pressure) was often best (attrition)...

The 'why' thought process that I saw in my dogs, I found, occurred more during actual teaching of commands (ie when they were younger) and occasionally during reinforcement of those commands... Once a chessie knows what you want they will tend to work to please you. At least in my experience.


----------



## memazzola (Mar 27, 2011)

I grew up in wapello iowa and chessies were popular there..The part most important is to get a good foundation..they will remember that forever. I( have had chessies since 1960. Also raised one in 1943. I prefer them but get to a good breeder.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

speng5 said:


> Just trying to wrap my head around what kind of mindset I should be having here. I know you should never give a command you are never prepared to enforce 1000%, just wondering what I can get away with in that way with a Chessie without causing problems or being counterproductive.


As with any dog be aware of what your dog knows and what he/she doesn't know. Enforce blatant disobedience in a consistent manner and breakdown the honest mistakes into their basic components and work through them. Don't nag and be fair.

Tim


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Tim Carrion said:


> As with any dog be aware of what your dog knows and what he/she doesn't know. Enforce blatant disobedience in a consistent manner and breakdown the honest mistakes into their basic components and work through them. Don't nag and be fair.
> 
> Tim


Great advice regardless of breed!


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Speng5, 

I have my first Chessie and at 3 she is everything I was looking for in a hunting dog and companion. Last year at the end of pheasant season we started at the opening time 9am the temp was 9 degrees with light wind. We hunted all day, ended at 415pm 18 degrees wind 20+ and 11 pheasants. There was a solid block of ice around the receiver on her e-collar. She is a versital dog with no quit in her. That said she is not perfect but I will likely never own another breed. You have here on this thread the best descriptions I have seen in one place. Everything I have read rings true from my expierences. Especially the post about males and females. My dog a female is manupulative and always tries to teach me new tricks, but she is easily reminded that I'm in charge. My dog is very soft, too much pressure and she becomes confounded and shuts down. I've found she does best with just stopping her and simplifying when instinct or in her case independence takes over. My 2 cents:

Breeding is everything. Several of the best Chessie breeders I have heard of have posted here. Cost is realatively moot, pay for a quality pup and avoid potential issues.

If you use a pro for any training use a Chessie specialist. Craig Klein here in MN. Is one I would mention. Chris Locklear in NC is another and had my girl for a year. 

Steve


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

You will undoubtedly need a steady supply of dimensioned lumber- particularly in the 2x4 range.

Oh and a ready supply of garbage can lids.

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Bubba is right about the 2x4. You use it when the dog misunderstands what you want, and you use it by whacking yourself in the head with it, while saying " bad trainer" over and over. 

Trash can lids are also needed, as they serve the purpose of covering the metal trash cans that store my dog food.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Your the best Sharon


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Sharon Potter said:


> Bubba is right about the 2x4. You use it when the dog misunderstands what you want, and you use it by whacking yourself in the head with it, while saying " bad trainer" over and over.
> 
> Trash can lids are also needed, as they serve the purpose of covering the metal trash cans that store my dog food.


I have owned several labs and one chessie... the chessie is by far the easiest dog I have ever owned to train and live with... 

Just be careful not to show him the wrong thing because once the poor dog picks up the wrong habit... getting rid of it isn't gonna be easy..


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

Im not a chessie guy..yet. Have thought about it for years. I should take the plunge as I hunt waterfowl pretty hard and figure one would be a match for me. However, check into Wyndham and Wyndhamian chessies. Guy named Ed. Google it. I did talk with him several years ago. He has been breeding really nice chessies for 163 yrs I think. According to a couple other chessie breeders he is kind of a chessie whisperer. Might be fun just to call him or email him and pick his brain. Its fun just to talk dogs! He sent me som pics some years ago and they were the prettiest dogs I'd ever seen. Not curly coats but wavy. Gorgeous.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

vergy said:


> Im not a chessie guy..yet. Have thought about it for years. I should take the plunge as I hunt waterfowl pretty hard and figure one would be a match for me. However, check into Wyndham and Wyndhamian chessies. Guy named Ed. Google it. I did talk with him several years ago. He has been breeding really nice chessies for 163 yrs I think. According to a couple other chessie breeders he is kind of a chessie whisperer. Might be fun just to call him or email him and pick his brain. Its fun just to talk dogs! He sent me som pics some years ago and they were the prettiest dogs I'd ever seen. Not curly coats but wavy. Gorgeous.


i am REALLY impressed with this dude!


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

in case you couldnt catch on...that is sarcasm for a looooooong time!


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

Actually I just checked on web...take the 1 off and I was right Lol!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Look for health clearances....and also ask for proof of all the big winners that have supposedly come from those lines. I've never seen one in a pedigree. They may be good dogs....but without health clearances, I'd run. It also bothers me when someone is breeding several different breeds....but that's just me, because I keep cleaning up messes from a puppy mill in the next state who does that, so maybe I'm a little gun shy.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

QUOTE} I am looking at getting a CBR in the next 1-2 years. 
. 
Simply call Linda Patterson and take any puppy she recommends. Dats dat.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Breck great advice bullshit.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> Breck great advice bullshit.


What do you mean Mike. Dont most of your own dogs have hers in their pedigrees?


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

moscowitz said:


> Breck great advice bullshit.


Mike, I know your profession is famous for being ready to argue either side of any issue, but both at the same time?


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Breck said:


> What do you mean Mike. Dont most of your own dogs have hers in their pedigrees?


Breck,
Most all upper level competitive CBRs have many of the same names appearing in the pedigrees . The pool is not real deep.

Tim


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Tim Carrion said:


> Breck,
> Most all upper level competitive CBRs have many of the same names appearing in the pedigrees . The pool is not real deep.
> 
> Tim


Right Dr Tim, I'm reasonably familiar with that. So why the push back when I recommend contacting breeder whos dogs have contributed so much to today's competive CBR's?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

There are many good breeders out there not just one person. Yes I have Rudy, Deck, Gypsy Clipper in my breedings. I like Linda a lot but she is not the only person out there. The Shaws, Wendy, Harger, Cole, Crampton, and others. A good sign is when they list the breeding and foreget the DM clearance on one or both dogs. Sign to stay away.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

vergy said:


> Im not a chessie guy..yet. Have thought about it for years. I should take the plunge as I hunt waterfowl pretty hard and figure one would be a match for me. However, check into Wyndham and Wyndhamian chessies. Guy named Ed. Google it. I did talk with him several years ago. He has been breeding really nice chessies for 163 yrs I think. According to a couple other chessie breeders he is kind of a chessie whisperer. Might be fun just to call him or email him and pick his brain. Its fun just to talk dogs! He sent me som pics some years ago and they were the prettiest dogs I'd ever seen. Not curly coats but wavy. Gorgeous.



When I first read this, I thought you were going to say Greg Wyndam from SC. He is not a breeder, but is currently running an extremely talented young Chessie female that's turning some heads.

Southern Flight's Delta

She was born 1/23/15...got her SH last year and I believe was the youngest Chessie to achieve this...y'all check behind me and let me know if I'm wrong. She has multiple MH passes too and may have earned that title this past weekend or might still be 1 short.....very talented animal.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Only one Chessie Whisperer. LINDA HARGER. Produces Dual Champions.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Oh yeah Bill Burke has Porter qualified for Nationals and I don't mean show crap. Retreiver Nationals.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

moscowitz said:


> Only one Chessie Whisperer. LINDA HARGER. Produces Dual Champions.


Having run against generations of her fine Chessies, I'm a big Linda Harger fan. I had the pleasure of judging a Chessie specialty some years ago, and got to see a lot of good dogs from across the country. Julie Cole won that trial, she has pretty good dogs too.

I was working traffic at the 2011 Amateur National in Ronan and got to watch the whole ninth and tenth series. Linda's Comet was one of the few to do the ninth well and was very clean going into the final series, but came into season overnight. Heartbreaker!


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

What ever happened to Butch Goodwin's dogs at Northern Flight? Did he retire? I'd always heard he had about a good a chessie as you could find.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

It is my understanding that he retired, but believe still does a column in Retriever Journal. Knew him many years ago when we lived in CA. He had one male that titled to master hunter and was shown by a professional handler to a bench championship. He was never into hunt tests, etc. except for that one dog, but had a good website. Ed Atkins is another breeder that we've run across. Bred some beautiful dogs, but don't recall that he was into doing health clearances in the old days.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Butch retired a few years ago. He was never much into hunt tests, and if I recall correctly, I'm thinking Linda Harger put the MH on his dog?As he was slowing down, he referred quite a few of his Chessie gun dog training clients to me. My young male has Butch's Northern Flight breeding on both top and bottom sides of his pedigree, and I like what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## speng5 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks again to all who have replied since I last visited this thread! Always lots of good info from you folks, I appreciate it.

A couple of things I have been weighing around as well that I forgot to ask you guys originally. (Also, to those who have sent a PM to me, I WILL get back to you but I need more posts to do so apparently!!) 

I have heard a few folks I have talked to in person recently in my area say that, Chessies are PHENOMENAL instinctually, and it's when you try and make them "pretty" for a judge that you sometimes run into trouble. One guy around here says "out of the box" they are better than any other retriever, but trying to make cosmetic improvements like straight lines etc, might be a challenge. I don't care one lick about any of that, I want a well mannered socialized dog (which I realize is 99% on me) that comes back with a bird in its mouth every time. I don't care if he does a tap dance out, throws up three times, and swims to me doing the backfloat as long as there's a bird in his mouth. He can drop it and shake on the retrieve and I honestly won't care. Have any of you noticed hunting with your Chessie is kind of "hound like"? I have run hounds and beagles and usually other than collar conditioning, trash breaking, and teaching a reliable recall (well with hounds a halfway good one lol), we drop the tailgate and let the bloodlines do the work.

Outside the season I like to take my dogs on 'extra curricular' activities when time and weather permit. Other than hunting I really like hiking and camping, and I like to combine both pursuits with trout fishing. i have had dogs in the past that would follow along great while I fished, prowling around the creek banks, ignoring passersby and little critters. Just how high prey drive are Chessies at animals other than ducks/geese? Could I bring one hiking and fishing with me, without him going berserk on every squirrel, rabbit, or deer we came across? Number 2, could I keep him out of the water and from scaring all the fish?

Lastly, this question is gona seem REAL odd....but after beagling it is real hard for me to hang up rabbit hunting, I kick brush and that myself now but I would love to have a dog help me out even if it isn't a beagle. Would I be completely insane to let a Chessie come along and kick up rabbits for me? I hunt mostly brushy fence rows and stuff in the winter, not big swaths of timber or open fields. Sometimes level B dirt roads with some scrub on either side. I know some folks claim chessies can do upland so I don't see how this would be much different? Figure there must be some reason you NEVER hear about it though. Every once in a blue moon I hear of a meat hunter who every once in a while shoots a rabbit or 2 over his lab but never heard this about chessies for some reason...


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

speng5 said:


> Have any of you noticed hunting with your Chessie is kind of "hound like"? I have run hounds and beagles and usually other than collar conditioning, trash breaking, and teaching a reliable recall (well with hounds a halfway good one lol), we drop the tailgate and let the bloodlines do the work.
> 
> Could I bring one hiking and fishing with me, without him going berserk on every squirrel, rabbit, or deer we came across? Number 2, could I keep him out of the water and from scaring all the fish?
> 
> Lastly, this question is gona seem REAL odd....but after beagling it is real hard for me to hang up rabbit hunting, I kick brush and that myself now but I would love to have a dog help me out even if it isn't a beagle. Would I be completely insane to let a Chessie come along and kick up rabbits for me? .


Bloodlines of any retriever will get you the potential to learn how to retrieve. Steadiness to shot, delivery, multiples,... all require training beyond "dropping the tailgate. The same is true regarding your dog's behavior outside hunting. They will behave as you have taught them.
As far as rabbits do want the dog to ignore them or find them? Chesapeakes can be very effective for upland birds and work much like a Spaniel. But if ever hunt over someone's upland bird dog NEVER shoot at a rabbit or the next shot might be in your direction.

Tim


----------



## speng5 (May 12, 2016)

Tim Carrion said:


> Bloodlines of any retriever will get you the potential to learn how to retrieve. Steadiness to shot, delivery, multiples,... all require training beyond "dropping the tailgate. The same is true regarding your dog's behavior outside hunting. They will behave as you have taught them.
> As far as rabbits do want the dog to ignore them or find them? Chesapeakes can be very effective for upland birds and work much like a Spaniel. But if ever hunt over someone's upland bird dog NEVER shoot at a rabbit or the next shot might be in your direction.
> 
> Tim


I do plan on training extensively not for points or titles but for safety. IMO steady to shot etc is safety protocol as well, along with having absolute control in the field. I guess what I should have specifically asked is are they more "instinctual" than other retrievers or gundogs? I'm not sure if it was the breeding or just what (I was a kid at the time) but I remember we had one Weim that took a TON of training. He literally knew nothing instinct-wise until taught. I always joke I'm surprised we didn't have to teach him to breathe, eat or crap.

I would like a chessie that could hunt rabbits like a spaniel, and would sit or who on a whistle/hup. I agree shooting a rabbit in front of a bird dog or retriever that isn't trained for/used to that is a big no no.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

I've owned chessies since 1990. Late to the party and there is a lot to read so I just skimmed and may have missed it so some of this may be a repeat. Stereotypes are just that. 
Be the alpha or many chessies will try to fill that roll.
Socialize...Socialize...SOCIALIZE...
Oh, and socialize!


----------

